# Why worry, I can't Wait



## Seagris (25 Sep 2005)

All I have read since I got on this section is people worrying about what its going to be like.  There is no point in do that.  Where all going in it togeather boys and girls and we're gonna do fine so long as we keep our attitudes in check and work our hardest.  Be excited, you are joining one of the most respected armed forces in the world and you have a great new career ahead of you.  The fact that they have even excepted you (long ap process) should tell you that they think your a capable, competitive person.  Keep your head up and get into shape b4 we leave and you'll be fine.  Thats my words of wisdom. Infentry here I come!! See you all in Jan

--Cory


----------



## ThatsLife (25 Sep 2005)

Seagris said:
			
		

> All I have read since I got on this section is people worrying about what its going to be like.   There is no point in do that.   Where all going in it togeather boys and girls and we're gonna do fine so long as we keep our attitudes in check and work our hardest.   Be excited, you are joining one of the most respected armed forces in the world and you have a great new career ahead of you.   The fact that they have even excepted you (long ap process) should tell you that they think your a capable, competitive person.   Keep your head up and get into shape b4 we leave and you'll be fine.   Thats my words of wisdom. Infentry here I come!! See you all in Jan
> 
> --Cory



My words of wisdom to you is, learn to use Spell Check and refrain from using 'msn' talk; you're just setting yourself up for disaster. Trust me.

But good advice  ;D


----------



## camochick (25 Sep 2005)

At first I couldnt spell infantry and now I is one >


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

yep!! Truer advice never spoken...I've got a 031 niner....I can lift an APC but I sure as heck can't spell it!! My how I love to tease him!! 

Seagris...It seems you have   heart so I'm sure you'll do just fine....


----------



## Seagris (25 Sep 2005)

Spelling isn't my strong point, thats why I'm going in for infantry and not a receptionist :threat: but thanks for your words of wisdom


----------



## S.A.Blundon (25 Sep 2005)

But yes, on topic, why sign up if your going to worry your rear ends off. Obviously you know what your getting into before you apply... hopefully. Seagris, you are one of very few that I know who aren't worrying. I'm not even sure how i'm going to get from Toronto to Borden yet and I dont even care because i'll get there some way or another. Probably book a bus tomorrow or tuesday.

Anyways.. everyone should be excited and relaxed because once we get there theres probably not going to be time to relax. So party on and remember not to drink the day before you leave beause it would make a bad impression to show up with a hang over. Hahaha WWWAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## SemperFidelis (25 Sep 2005)

Well why sign up if your not gonna take initiative S.A.Blundon??   Ya ever hear the phrase "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail" ?...Seems like ya hhaven't..I suggest you do, because there's nothing more true than that!


----------



## Fry (25 Sep 2005)

S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> But yes, on topic, why sign up if your going to worry your rear ends off. Obviously you know what your getting into before you apply... hopefully. Seagris, you are one of very few that I know who aren't worrying. I'm not even sure how i'm going to get from Toronto to Borden yet and I dont even care because i'll get there some way or another. Probably book a bus tomorrow or tuesday.



People aren't machines. People are going to worry. Especially civillians who are going off to the military for the first time. I worry about some things. I'm not a nervous wreck, but being too carefree isn't good either. Worrying makes you remember things. 

Failure to prepare is preparing to fail. 

Haha, you should care about your transportation though. Good idea about booking a bus or cab. The dude from Gander needs a ride too, so prehaps if push comes to shove, the three of us can share a cab.




			
				S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> Anyways.. everyone should be excited and relaxed because once we get there theres probably not going to be time to relax. So party on and remember not to drink the day before you leave beause it would make a bad impression to show up with a hang over. Hahaha WWWAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



Excited yup. Relaxed? Hardly. The mere thoughts of enduring what's about to happen makes me more tense   than ever. But I think that's a good thing. I'm not going there thinking that as long as I don't quit, I'll pass. I'm going there knowing that a strong amount of effort will be needed, but I can make it.

No, not good to show up to CFB Borden with a hangover. Even worse if it's one of those 2 day hangovers, because getting up 4 or 5am with a hangover ISN'T fun.

Seagris, outstanding advice. These forums are worth paying a MONTHLY fee just to access them!

Looks like semper beat me to the phrase!


----------



## S.A.Blundon (25 Sep 2005)

whatever, heard that phrase plenty of times..plus more.


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

It's good advice.


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2005)

When I arrived at the Toronto airport, there was a military transport waiting to take us all to Borden. If your unit or the CFRC hasn't told you to rent a vehicle, then don't do it. Ask them how you will be transported from the airport, bus or train station to Base Borden.

In fact, you should have a travel package with the full instructions in it. Read it if you have it. Don't go arriving at the base in a taxi if you haven't been instructed to do that. That wouldn't be welcomed any more than the 2 day hangover IMHO


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

They told us that there won't be a military transport available. We were told to get there the best way we knew, basically. We were told that we could take the simcoe county shuttle service, or a taxi, as long as we get the receipt.


----------

